# MD FE Results



## eit_returns (Dec 22, 2010)

I can log-in to my NCEES account, but it still says "No results available". Does anyone know if Maryland board upload the results to NCEES account or NCEES upload there directly.

Reason why I am asking this is because Maryland board is closed tomorrow and NCEES is not.


----------



## Cliff (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know. After all of yesterday's excitement I hoped I would get the email notification. When I log-in to NCEES I still get the "results/diagnostics not available" or w/e. But really, I'm not surprised knowing how we do things here in MD. Of course if I passed I'd like to know right now but if I didn't it can certainly wait until after Christmas.


----------



## eit_returns (Dec 23, 2010)

Cliff said:


> I don't know. After all of yesterday's excitement I hoped I would get the email notification. When I log-in to NCEES I still get the "results/diagnostics not available" or w/e. But really, I'm not surprised knowing how we do things here in MD. Of course if I passed I'd like to know right now but if I didn't it can certainly wait until after Christmas.


I can't even log in to my NCEES account. They are down after yesterdays overload.

I think it was too much to handle for them.


----------



## Cliff (Dec 23, 2010)

The wait doesn't bother so much except if I have to re-take the test. I don't wanna be hassled with deadlines and such.


----------



## Klox23 (Dec 23, 2010)

eit_returns said:


> I can log-in to my NCEES account, but it still says "No results available". Does anyone know if Maryland board upload the results to NCEES account or NCEES upload there directly.
> Reason why I am asking this is because Maryland board is closed tomorrow and NCEES is not.






Cliff said:


> I don't know. After all of yesterday's excitement I hoped I would get the email notification. When I log-in to NCEES I still get the "results/diagnostics not available" or w/e. But really, I'm not surprised knowing how we do things here in MD. Of course if I passed I'd like to know right now but if I didn't it can certainly wait until after Christmas.



Mine say the same, I'm in LA though. Eit does yours say only "no results available" or does it say " "results/diagnostics not available" like for Cliff


----------



## Cliff (Dec 24, 2010)

So I figure we'll have our results sometime Monday the 27th. I'm going to do myself a favor and not check until then because I know there's no way the results will be up before them no matter how much I want them to be.


----------



## eit_returns (Dec 27, 2010)

Cliff said:


> So I figure we'll have our results sometime Monday the 27th. I'm going to do myself a favor and not check until then because I know there's no way the results will be up before them no matter how much I want them to be.


Results still not available for MD. I wonder if they got buried under snow?


----------



## Cliff (Dec 27, 2010)

eit_returns said:


> Cliff said:
> 
> 
> > So I figure we'll have our results sometime Monday the 27th. I'm going to do myself a favor and not check until then because I know there's no way the results will be up before them no matter how much I want them to be.
> ...


Yeah... I was just speculating to ease my mind. But I'm not a liar until COB.


----------



## eit_returns (Dec 27, 2010)

Cliff said:


> eit_returns said:
> 
> 
> > Cliff said:
> ...


I too wish we get it today.

I have started getting ulcers now. :suicide1:


----------



## eit_returns (Dec 27, 2010)

eit_returns said:


> Cliff said:
> 
> 
> > eit_returns said:
> ...


I was just wondering, has anyone tried looking in here: https://www.dllr.state.md.us/cgi-bin/Electr...E_personal_name

I tried by my last name but nothing came up, can someone also check it out.


----------



## Cliff (Dec 27, 2010)

I PASSED! Just found out. And BOOM goes the dynamite!


----------



## eit_returns (Dec 27, 2010)

Cliff said:


> I PASSED! Just found out. And BOOM goes the dynamite!


I passed too... wooooowwwwww..... arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Cliff (Dec 27, 2010)

eit_returns said:


> Cliff said:
> 
> 
> > I PASSED! Just found out. And BOOM goes the dynamite!
> ...


Way to go dood!


----------



## raycpe (Dec 27, 2010)

eit_returns said:


> Cliff said:
> 
> 
> > I PASSED! Just found out. And BOOM goes the dynamite!
> ...


Congrats guys!!


----------



## kilik2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Congratulations, now lets see if I get some results soon...


----------



## Cliff (Jan 5, 2011)

Has anyone gotten their thing in the mail with your registration number or whatever?


----------



## Mayor (Dec 22, 2011)

For those wro wrote the PE Environmental exam, what is the best study material? Lindeburg was good for the FE exam. It does not have anything on PE Environmental.


----------

